# Nikon D5 review with noise samples



## ahsanford (Mar 8, 2016)

For those that are curious of how Nikon's flagship is panning out:

https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Farticle.dcview.com%2Fnewreadarticle.php%3Ftype%3D7%26id%3D12744&edit-text=

Not shockingly, ISO 3.2 million works about as well as you'd expect, but the D5 seems to be about a stop better than the D4s. (See attached image, there are plenty of samples and other comparisons at the link.)

The illuminated buttons look pretty handy as well.

Also: Am I the only one more interested in the D500 sensor performance than the D5? I have no intention to returning to crop or converting to Nikon, but I'm curious to see how many stops the D500 leaves the 7D2 in the rear mirror w.r.t. high ISO.

- A


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2016)

Boy I hope we get some equally thorough review on the 1DX II soon. Too bad it's not a little easier to follow the translation but still very interesting. Nikon shooters should be justifiably thrilled with this camera! Thanks for sharing.

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 9, 2016)

So far, no independent reviews. This is another Nikon NPS review, basically a sales pitch. If you do not give a positive review, you are dropped from the NPS program. Canon does exactly the same thing.

I could not tell if the images were processed from raw or jpeg, or how much NR was applied, it might be buried in the article somewhere.


There is no indication that the images were taken in low light, so the high ISO may be a deception intended for those who think that light levels don't matter.


"Editorial writer Zheng Ding, for Nikon NPS members, use the Nikon system for many years, this article to sneak peek of D5 experiences of the author, invited paper for DCView exposure "

Author long term Nikon user, currently engaged in photographic work. This honor received a solicitation from Nikon, participate in the Yokohama CP+ 2016 presentation, test the D5 with a professional photographer's perspective. Every time Nikon released machine Emperor has received considerable attention because it represents the combination of the latest technology, many innovative features will affect the subsequent machine direction. The D5 specifications at very competitive, pixel from a 16MP upgrade to 20MP, high-speed continuous shooting machine finally over 20MP threshold to meet most uses. High sense brightness is the maximum selling, can increased was ISO 3280000 of history Shang highest records, match new of Multi CAM 20K focus module, and has 153 a on focus, and focus range than D4s big 130%, also joined 3.2 inches high resolution touch touch screen, browse photos more convenient, and more is first support 4k UHD video of Nikon DSLR, internal ready to and the function also has many adjustment with progress, follow-up again details column for everyone reference.

We on from focus began introduced, D5 focus mode roughly into 3D Chase Coke, and group focus, and single points focus, and dynamic focus, and automatic focus, 153 points in the actual can select of only 55 points, which has 99 a on focus for cross on focus, even was photo real left on focus still can continued accurate Chase Coke, dynamic focus mode Xia has 25 points, and 72 points and the 153 points can select, while D5 also strengthening has Chase Coke operation and face identification capacity, Can be based on moving objects (horizontal or irregular) to set the follow focus sensitivity. Dark part of the central point focusing ability even up to the -4EV (rest point for -3EV), testing the many dark scenes, focusing and focusing almost without hesitation.

Excellent 3D model Nikon focus next, as long as the first half press the shutter locked after the principal, no matter how subjects move, the camera can automatically follow focus, the chance of success is very high (the author is very fond of using the focus mode). And D5 in 3D tracking options, new area of "vast" or "standard" choice. D5 for no friend nor discouraged, Nikon's 3D tracking from an entry-level models have outfitted, quickly picked up the camera on a try! (P.s. lens will directly affect the accuracy of follow focus)


----------



## nhz (Mar 9, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Also: Am I the only one more interested in the D500 sensor performance than the D5? I have no intention to returning to crop or converting to Nikon, but I'm curious to see how many stops the D500 leaves the 7D2 in the rear mirror w.r.t. high ISO.


I'm more interested in D500 sensor performance as well, but not just for High ISO - also for low ISO DR. Both seem to be optimized for High ISO but I want to know what the trade-off at low ISO is (for 7D2 pretty big IMHO). I haven't seen anything reliable yet from Nikon or Canon regarding performance of the new sensors.

I'm moving up to full frame (something like Nikon D750, don't like the current Canon FF options) or staying with APS-C if the new sensors are 'good enough' for me for general use. I'm not interested in a dedicated camera just for High ISO / fast action stuff (which seems to be why many photographers buy the 7D2).

I'm primarily interested in D500 and 80D because these have almost everything that I need (except that I would love a lighter camera). I'm interested in 1DX2 and D5 sensor performance because it gives a glimp of the latest technology of both companies.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 9, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> So far, no independent reviews. This is another Nikon NPS review, basically a sales pitch. If you do not give a positive review, you are dropped from the NPS program. Canon does exactly the same thing.
> 
> I could not tell if the images were processed from raw or jpeg, or how much NR was applied, it might be buried in the article somewhere.
> 
> ...



It's definitely worth being cautious. But the comparison with the older model is still useful, right? They wouldn't be so duplicitous as to use different settings for the two sets of shots? Or would they? Given the target audience is at least in large part professionals, who wouldn't want to be dicked around.


----------

